# Clock Club



## Ayce (Apr 9, 2022)

Is there any clock clubs or discord servers? I can't find any here.


----------



## CornerTwisted (Apr 9, 2022)

I wish...


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Apr 9, 2022)

Why don't we start one? I'm not very fast, but I really like clock!


----------



## Ayce (Apr 9, 2022)

If enough people are interested, I'll make a discord or something


----------



## White KB (Apr 9, 2022)

I love Clock! I average about 12-13 seconds.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Apr 9, 2022)

I average sub-30


----------



## Ayce (Apr 9, 2022)

Give me 10 people I’ll make a discord


----------



## White KB (Apr 9, 2022)

Mo2 Cubing #0681 is me.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Apr 9, 2022)

I'll see if I can make a discord account


----------



## Ayce (Apr 10, 2022)

I average around 9-11 seconds


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 10, 2022)

Feel free to come to the official speedsolving.com Discord server and discuss more clock. Clock rules.


----------



## Josh_ (Apr 10, 2022)

__





Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg


----------

